# use of volvo 5 cyl. injectors in 2.7t



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

Has anyone used the fuel injectors from the 5 cylinder volvo's? I know the factory injectors for the 2.7t APB in my Allroad are 14.5 ohms, the volvo's are 12.4 ohms. Other than injector scaling required tuning, would i run into any problems with the output circuits of my ecu due to the 2ohm difference of resistance? The reason I'm asking is one of my stock injector leaks, and i have virtually unlimited access to the volvo injectors for super cheap.
Thanks for your input.
The Part numbers of the injectors I'm referring to are:
white 3rd gen 0280155766
orange 0280155831
red 0280155759
light blue 0280155830


----------

